# What if... Thread



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What if the Wolves decided to keep Ray Allen instead of trading him for Marbury. What if Malik Sealy still is alive today? If Googs keep healthy? Would this team fare better than they actually were last several years?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Malik Sealy, RIP, enough Said. But... Googs, if he met expectations, and Ray Allen were here, ya, you never know, I think Ray Allen would have been better than Marbury for sure. It's hard to think about it now, Ray Allen did break the three point record for a season this year and what our need minus a big man was a good shooter and an all star clutch player. He would have been the man. That being said, Googs hasn't done anything for anyone, and must have been destined to be a bust, like many other Dukies. Ray Allen and KG would have been split up eventually because of contract issues. KG and Allen would make max contracts, and even if they could keep them, the Wolves can't make any deals with the contracts they have, they'd be seriously strapped and would put in bench type players all around them just to make a team. Contracts and busts wouldn't have kept this team together this long.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

What we should be saying is, what would this team have been if we picked someone else instead of William Avery, and someone else besides Ndudi Ebi, and had our picks back for Joe Smith. Allowing us to have good players on Rookie Contracts;

1999: Instead of Wally we could have had: Rip Hamilton, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, Jason Terry, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest. Instead of William Avery, we could have had: Ron Artest, James Posey, Devean George, Andre Kirilenko, Scott Padgett, and Manu Ginobali

2000: Traded pick to Toronto, they took Mo Pete at # 21.

2001: Should have had 17th pick, players available: Zach Randolph, Gerald Wallace, Samuel Dalmebert, Jamaal Tinsley, Tony Parker, Gilbert Arenas, Trenton Hassell, Mehmet Okur, Earl Watson, Bobby Simmons.

2002: should have had 23rd pick, players available: Tayshaun Prince, Nenad Kristic, John Salmons, Dan Dickau, Dan Gadzuric, Carlos Boozer, Flip Murray.

2003: We took, Ndudi Ebi, we could have had: Kendrick Perkins, Leandrinho Barbosa, Josh Howard, Willie Green, Kyle Korver.

2004: Last year we lost picks, we would have picked #29, players available: David Harrison, Anderson Varejao, Chris Duhon, Justin Reed, Trevor Ariza.

2005: We finally get a nice first round pick, we took McCants with the 14th pick. I know it's early, but Danny Granger has looked much better. Gerald Green has also showed flashes when they played him to be that slash player they were looking for. But, it is still early and McCants improved greatly toward the end of the season, so I will leave 2005 out of it.

The rest of this, from 1999-2004, can you not see McHale has screwed up with his picks and screwed up by losing all the talent that we could have had if not for him doing the Joe Smith deal.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> What we should be saying is, what would this team have been if we picked someone else instead of William Avery, and someone else besides Ndudi Ebi, and had our picks back for Joe Smith. Allowing us to have good players on Rookie Contracts;
> 
> 1999: Instead of Wally we could have had: Rip Hamilton, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, Jason Terry, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest. Instead of William Avery, we could have had: Ron Artest, James Posey, Devean George, Andre Kirilenko, Scott Padgett, and Manu Ginobali
> 
> ...


Well done! :clap:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the joe smith fiasco definately hurt this team... hopefully this off-season will be a big turning point and we can get back on track.
this draft pick could end up being a big one for the future of this team.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

JBoog35 said:


> What we should be saying is, what would this team have been if we picked someone else instead of William Avery, and someone else besides Ndudi Ebi, and had our picks back for Joe Smith. Allowing us to have good players on Rookie Contracts;
> 
> 1999: Instead of Wally we could have had: Rip Hamilton, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, Jason Terry, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest. Instead of William Avery, we could have had: Ron Artest, James Posey, Devean George, Andre Kirilenko, Scott Padgett, and Manu Ginobali
> 
> ...


Damn, that was beautifully done! Wowsers.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Malik Sealy, RIP, enough Said. But... Googs, if he met expectations, and Ray Allen were here, ya, you never know, I think Ray Allen would have been better than Marbury for sure. It's hard to think about it now, Ray Allen did break the three point record for a season this year and what our need minus a big man was a good shooter and an all star clutch player. He would have been the man. That being said, Googs hasn't done anything for anyone, and must have been destined to be a bust, like many other Dukies. *Ray Allen and KG would have been split up eventually because of contract issues.* KG and Allen would make max contracts, and even if they could keep them, the Wolves can't make any deals with the contracts they have, they'd be seriously strapped and would put in bench type players all around them just to make a team. Contracts and busts wouldn't have kept this team together this long.


Apart from the contract issues, Allen and KG should have been teammates for long than KG was with Marbury. That was before the lock out, that's when the money issues got serious.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Googs wasn't a dookie fwiw.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

iverson101 said:


> Googs wasn't a dookie fwiw.


Oops, I was thinking Laetner, my bad, but same applies.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Googs was a bit better player than Laettner in the Wolves uni.

Anyone remember trading Laettner for Andrew Lang and Spud Webb?


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

What if wishes were fishes, than the world would be an ocean.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> What if wishes were fishes, than the world would be an ocean.


Well, thank you ever so kindly for that truly profound means of shutting down a conversation several people were enjoying.

You must be a thrill a minute at parties.

Laurie


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

nice jboog.

yea william avery really screwed us over. actually the main thing was the joe smith incident... 

shucks...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the nba really came down hard on the team for the joe smith thing.. and it did really do damage for a few years.
was so glad to see that over and done with


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't wait to reload the franchise!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JBoog35 said:


> What we should be saying is, what would this team have been if we picked someone else instead of William Avery, and someone else besides Ndudi Ebi, and had our picks back for Joe Smith. Allowing us to have good players on Rookie Contracts;
> 
> 1999: Instead of Wally we could have had: Rip Hamilton, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, Jason Terry, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest. Instead of William Avery, we could have had: Ron Artest, James Posey, Devean George, Andre Kirilenko, Scott Padgett, and Manu Ginobali
> 
> ...


Very nice, I'd say we would of solved a SF problem!
REP!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Very nice, I'd say we would of solved a SF problem!
> REP!


artest, maggette, kiralenko, mo p, marion.... yeah they mighta helped out a bit lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> artest, maggette, kiralenko, mo p, marion.... yeah they mighta helped out a bit lol


A bit? I'd say pretty a lot. I can't believe how much they went through without picks in the first round and then missed out on the current all star players.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> A bit? I'd say pretty a lot. I can't believe how much they went through without picks in the first round and then missed out on the current all star players.


lol sarcasm bro.... picking up someone like artest or marion would have been insanely good for this franchise, obviously. even just having those picks in general would have given us some great development over the last few years.
ah well, past's the past i spose


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I know, I was playing along. 

But then I suppose Stern took it too seriously with the punishment. 4 or 5 years without a first round picks, excluding 2003. He could have of allowed them to have it after three years or something.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> But then I suppose Stern took it too seriously with the punishment. 4 or 5 years without a first round picks, excluding 2003. He could have of allowed them to have it after three years or something.


yeah i always thought the punishment was way too harsh, whether they are my team or not.
4-5 first round picks is huge... the draft is where teams pick up young talent and develop them into superstars, and the wolves missed out on that big time.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd forgotten about that. How long's that punishment got left? Or is it already done?

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was done in 2005 hence McCants was drafted in 1st round, It was supposed to be done this year. If the punishment has not changed, we wouldnt have the 2003 first round pick.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I'd forgotten about that. How long's that punishment got left? Or is it already done?
> 
> Laurie


finished, as of our mccants first rounder this season


----------

